# What to upgrade first?



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a Pioneer VSX 517 AVR and a Sony 10" subwoofer. I don't have the money now for an upgrade. When I have the money for an upgrade, which should I replace first and why?

Budget will hopefully be $400-500.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A fellow UGA Man. I too miss UGA and desperately miss my 5 years in Athens. (2nd Senior Year) From an importance standpoint, Speakers make the greatest difference. That being said, with $500, perhaps something like the Onkyo TX-NR609 or 709 might be worth considering as well. AVR's have really seen a slew of improvements (Room EQ, Dolby True HD, DTS-HD, etc) and also Networked Capability where you can integrate the Music Files on your PC and listen to Internet Radio, etc.

I am not sure what the other Speakers you are using, but provided you are happy with them, an AVR would be a fun upgrade. Then again, for $500, you can get a fantastic Subwoofer that would really make a huge impact.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> A fellow UGA Man. I too miss UGA and desperately miss my 5 years in Athens. (2nd Senior Year) From an importance standpoint, Speakers make the greatest difference. That being said, with $500, perhaps something like the Onkyo TX-NR609 or 709 might be worth considering as well. AVR's have really seen a slew of improvements (Room EQ, Dolby True HD, DTS-HD, etc) and also Networked Capability where you can integrate the Music Files on your PC and listen to Internet Radio, etc.
> 
> I am not sure what the other Speakers you are using, but provided you are happy with them, an AVR would be a fun upgrade. Then again, for $500, you can get a fantastic Subwoofer that would really make a huge impact.
> ...


Oh I miss Athens too! I may be there in February for an Alumni Association event.

I am happy with the Energy speakers in my basement setup and the AVR is ok. But as you say, there are so many features on today's AVR's for such a low cost. I am leaning towards Onkyo. I see some good ones cheap on accesories4less.com.

For 500 dollars I could even get 2 decent subs. I have read 2 subs are better than one!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> Oh I miss Athens too! I may be there in February for an Alumni Association event.
> 
> I am happy with the Energy speakers in my basement setup and the AVR is ok. But as you say, there are so many features on today's AVR's for such a low cost. I am leaning towards Onkyo. I see some good ones cheap on accesories4less.com.
> 
> For 500 dollars I could even get 2 decent subs. I have read 2 subs are better than one!


Hello,
While 2 Subwoofers is better than 1, I would personally rather have 1 HSU Research VTF-2 MKIII or something similar than 2 less capable Subwoofers.

Unless you are doing a DIY Build, it will be next to impossible to find 2 Subwoofers that are capable of going all the way down to 20hz.

I need to get back to Athens and be more involved in my Fraternity and other Alumni things. I do make it to Jacksonville every year, but have not been to a game Between the Hedges in a few years.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

